# Central Cal meet



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont know but maybe i'm crazy. There are several members on here who do the LA weekend get togethers and Marv has his anual BBQ. I am 2 hours north of LA and south east of San Francisco by about 2-2.5 hours, so basically in the center of Cali. Not to take away from Marv's deal but would you Cali boys be interested in a get together up here in my neck of the woods? I dont think I want all the headaches Marv goes thru to make the BBQ what it is but I think it might be fun to have a "all Cali" meet smack dead center here. Let me know your thoughts and ideas.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Sounds like a nice day trip from the OC. Got any dates or location in mind.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'd down if two things happen. The North and Central guys come so we have a decent turnout. Some of the Southern guys want to carpool. I would also love to have someone riding shotgun with me for a long trip, but now I'm just being spoiled


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

Where SPECIFICALLY are you at? I currently reside in the central coast!!! San Luis Obispo to be exact, so you should be right down my alley...I would LOVE to do a meet!


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

college perhaps? SLO is the best town in California, bar none. Worst decision I ever made in my life was to move out of SLO.

I make no commitments to meet south of Gilroy. I'm just posting for the love of SLO.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Yea, It's nice up there in the summer SLO, Cayucos, Cambria.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> college perhaps? SLO is the best town in California, bar none. Worst decision I ever made in my life was to move out of SLO.
> 
> I make no commitments to meet south of Gilroy. I'm just posting for the love of SLO.


Yup! We had a brief discussion via PMs a few months ago...second year mechanical engineering...



Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Yea, It's nice up there in the summer SLO, Cayucos, Cambria.


It is very nice...I would LOVE to live here for the rest of my life, but alas, I probably can't/wont...


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

start focusing on Nuclear aspects of engineering and maybe you can work at the plant 

That's what I could have done in hindsight. Be a welding engineer in charge of inspecting and qualifying the welder's work out there.

If you ever need part time work, check out Cloud Company behind Food 4 Less. A machine shop of good Christian men who will occasionally tap the college for labor when they need someone to deburr parts, organize the shop, tally parts, wash, etc. A shop's assistant. A good job working with a good product in a good area with good people.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I might be up for a road trip to Fresno area...Aubrey has promised me a listen to his vehicle... and I think I owe him lunch.... or maybe he owes me


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> start focusing on Nuclear aspects of engineering and maybe you can work at the plant
> 
> That's what I could have done in hindsight. Be a welding engineer in charge of inspecting and qualifying the welder's work out there.
> 
> If you ever need part time work, check out Cloud Company behind Food 4 Less. A machine shop of good Christian men who will occasionally tap the college for labor when they need someone to deburr parts, organize the shop, tally parts, wash, etc. A shop's assistant. A good job working with a good product in a good area with good people.


Thanks for the suggestions! I really appreciate it...


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

i am in santa barbara...at least for a few more months before i move to bakersfield...


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I am located in Visalia off the 99. 35 miles south of Fresno and about 70 north of Bakersfield. We have several big parks up here that would be perfect for a get together. I figure we could fire up the grills and have a great day with it. Lets get a list together and and see if there is alot of interest. I would have no issue making a drive but I was thinking about how centrally located I am that Visalia would be perfect.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I am located in Visalia off the 99. 35 miles south of Fresno and about 70 north of Bakersfield. We have several big parks up here that would be perfect for a get together. I figure we could fire up the grills and have a great day with it. Lets get a list together and and see if there is alot of interest. I would have no issue making a drive but I was thinking about how centrally located I am that Visalia would be perfect.


That would be fine, about an hour and a half drive for me, if we get enough interest I would definitely go, preferably in April or later since I have finals coming up, and I would finish my install at the end of March


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I see the interest in this event. If there is a turn out that can be expected I have no issue fronting the bill for the park and what not. There has to be a few in Central Cal that would enjoy this event. I know I would enjoy seeing and hearing all the work in your vehicles.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

If you dont mind driving....there will be a Beer and Blues Fest in Mammoth Lakes soon! That would be a nice venue


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> If you dont mind driving....there will be a Beer and Blues Fest in Mammoth Lakes soon! That would be a nice venue


 Now you're talkin.............


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

id make a day trip to SLO (always wanted to see it)


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm interested...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I might be down... If my car gets a tune-up and a new tire.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

newtitan said:


> id make a day trip to SLO (always wanted to see it)


Now YOU are talking  We can have a meet at one of the beeches, THAT would be sweet!!!

Not to mention the drive is BEAUTIFUL for you Socal people...


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

James Bang said:


> I might be down... If my car gets a tune-up and a new tire.


use the donut


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I propose the 1st weekend in April here in Visalia. If we get 10 guys confirmed or more I will do the leg work to get a park reserved for us. let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I propose the 1st weekend in April here in Visalia. If we get 10 guys confirmed or more I will do the leg work to get a park reserved for us. let me know what ya'll think.


I am assuming the weekend, so as long as we get some guys with good setups I am willing to make the drive...

I have only heard a handful of great setups and would love to see how mine compares to professional installs....And to get a few pointers, still a big newb when it comes to SQ car audio installs, particularly in regard to imaging 

If we can still have SLO as an option that would be nice, maybe hold a poll...


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

dang, not sure that one would work for me, might possibly be in Mexico building some houses



atsaubrey said:


> I propose the 1st weekend in April here in Visalia. If we get 10 guys confirmed or more I will do the leg work to get a park reserved for us. let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Fred, when is a good time for you? I am sure everyone will change their schedule just for you.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I might be up for a road trip to Fresno area...Aubrey has promised me a listen to his vehicle... and I think I owe him lunch.... or maybe he owes me


Fresno is an armpit compared to San Luis Obispo.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> If you dont mind driving....there will be a Beer and Blues Fest in Mammoth Lakes soon! That would be a nice venue


That really sounds like a winner.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Fresno is an armpit compared to San Luis Obispo.


A sweaty one at that during the summer


----------

